# Made U-19 Team Canada for Field Lacrosse Goalie



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Most you guys may not know, but I made the Under 19 Team Canada team for field lacrosse as a goaltender. The Tournament is in Turrku, Finland and it starts July 12th.

Since it is in Europe I am in desperate need of sponsors or donations to help me for my travels. I am planning to go to University in the States in September and Team Canada has helped me achieve that goal.

Any sponsors, donations and Support would be greatly appreciated and I will try and bring home a gold medal for my Country and make us Proud.

Cheer on your Under-19 Team Canada Team!

For those who have not seen me play here is my highlight video

Field Lacrosse Goalie Recruiting Video 2012- Rocky Bowman Team Canada Goalie U-19 2012 - YouTube

Thank you everyone from BCAquaria!

Sincerely,

Ross "Rocky" Bowman


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats on making the team Ross!!!! GO CANADA GO!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Since this is a once in a lifetime opportunity and you should enjoy your trip without worry about finances. As a Plecoholic Anonymous member, I will offer all the proceeds from selling my bristlenose pleco to help out bowman00's quest for Gold. Can you wear a patch on the Team Canada jersey near the Maple leaf that says "JOBBER604 Financial Consultant Services Ltd."

*THE PLECO PUSH FOR GOLD*
*$20 for 4 (+1 bonus)*
Sizes: 1" to 2"
Notes: Healthy and eating vigorously









SEND ME A PM IF YOU'RE INTERESTED.

(Geography lesson: Turrku, Finland is home to Sami Salo.)


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW! Thanks Ming, That is so generous of you, Thank you! Ill try and get that put on my jersey for you hahaha


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic! This is great! Congrats, and I hope you enjoy it. Memories for a lifetime for sure. Good luck!

I remember seeing a program on a guy on the Lacrosse team, that had cancer I think, but kept playing despite everything. He might have been the goalie actually. You'd know him I'm sure. Unless I'm wrong and it wasn't Lacrosse?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

does this mean that i can chant GO LEAFS GO and the forum wont get mad at me?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

You know what I think I do know him, can't put a name to the face though. 

Monke- hahaha even though im a die hard canuck fan....you are right haha


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! 
(And, really lovely pleco, Jobber 604)

How do people donate to your lacrosse funds?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I can come pick it up! It will be directly transferred to my Specific Finland account which I made


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> I can come pick it up! It will be directly transferred to my Specific Finland account which I made


oh that was slick

well played


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have another idea, you can mail it to my home address! Thank you to Maureen and Ming for their generous donations. Thank you everyone for the support!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot BCA for the support! More is always welcome! My parents are shocked by the support you have given me.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am constantly amazed by all the talent here on the forum. But representing Canada in an international lacrosse competition? That is just outstanding. I hope that you have the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the support! I very much appreciate it as well does my family! I think I may start selling my tanks now . I would start with my 10 gallon setup but maybe we can do like an auction-like buy? All the proceeds will go to my Team Canada Finland Fund!


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, shouldn't the team that you are playing for and pouring your heart and soul into be covering for your travel and accomodation?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to canadian sports, where you are forced to live in poverty to represent your nations athletic power


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Canadian Olympians...win gold just make enough money to keep training for the next olympics. Other countries...win gold and you are set for life.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

neven said:


> Welcome to canadian sports, where you are forced to live in poverty to represent your nations athletic power


Hahaha yeah something like that.

But since lacrosse isn't an Olympic sport anymore we don't recieve any funding from the Governments


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow congrats! hope everything goes well for you and you get the sponsership needed to pay for your trip =]
I would love to help out but every little bit of extra cash i have is going to my car/ uni fund =P


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

No Problem! I just love the support people have been giving me on BCA!


----------

